# And Mihalis Kakiouzis went to...



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

...*Montepaschi Siena*. The official announcement will be made after the game Mps Siena - Unicaja Malaga, just not to alterate the players in this crucial game.


----------

